

Show HN: Weekend project - onepic.me - albertogh

I had this domain for some time and I never got around to make a project for it. This last weekend I finally managed to find a few hours to work on it and I've just finished putting the code into production.<p>The site lets you choose some pictures from your Facebook photos and then it will let other users vote on them, as long as they know your URL. This way you can find your best picture.<p>Some random facts the HN crowd will appreciate:<p>- Technologies: Tornado, mongodb and memcache, served with nginx<p>- The site took around 5 hours to design and write (including time spent in Photoshop and shopping around for stock photos)<p>- 1055 lines of code, including Python and Javascript<p>http://onepic.me
======
zokiboy
Interesting. People could use it to choose their profile pictures.

But it doesn't work: I get 404: Not Found after authorizing from Facebook.

~~~
albertogh
Just fixed the error. It was because the dot in your Facebook username (I
didn't know it was an allowed character).

~~~
zokiboy
Thanks.

------
amccloud
Reminds me of <http://www.okcupid.com/mybestface>

------
albertogh
Clickable link: <http://onepic.me>

